# Happy 1st Birthday Iorek!! (Tamaska von Schöne Stadt)



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

It's so exciting to say that my boy has finally reached the 1 year mark! Just a year ago I was waiting ever so anxiously to have my baby boy home, and here he is today, almost all grown up







(body-wise! In the head he is still very much *puppy*







) 

It has been a very exciting... and interesting... journey, to say the least! 

He has been a completely different "type" of GSD for me, and it has been a (fun) challenge training him and just experiencing what his temperament is like on a daily basis. We have been through some ups and downs this past year; at times I have been so amazed at how he handles situations, and am always very impressed by his confidence out in the world, while other times I have wanted to cry, pull my hair out, etc... but it seems like as he gets older and little hints of maturity show through from time to time, it gives me hope that all will be settled down in his head soon enough.







Really though, times have been tough, but I've learned _so much_ from this dog in just 1 year. We've worked through all the little quirks of his that I didn't have much experience with and all came out okay in the end.










Now onto the pictures.....









At the breeders' house

















Now







(with Mia; my mom's puppy) 










Happy Birthday Iorek and here's hoping to many, many more!!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

He is absolutely stunning! Happy birthday gorgeous!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I second the absolutely stunning comment! Happy birthday, Iorek, you handsome stud, you!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah, he's a hunk for sure!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome, wishing for you many, many more. :birthday:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday:* Iorek....... and many more!*


----------



## sirius (Dec 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Iorek!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Happy 1st to handsome Iorek!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy Woofday handsome boy!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Happy birthday! Wow I can't believe it's been a year. 
He's such stud muffin!! Very cute picture with lil' sister. He has that classic proud GSD smile. Hopefully he's getting a steak or dinner...... !!!


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Iorek says "Thanks for the birthday wishes!" 



DanielleOttoMom said:


> Happy birthday! Wow I can't believe it's been a year.
> He's such stud muffin!! Very cute picture with lil' sister. He has that classic proud GSD smile. *Hopefully he's getting a steak or dinner...... !!!*


 
He had whiting and gizzards for breakfast, does that count?


----------

